# Anyone Have the TSN app on Their Phone?



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The oddest thing, I've had the TSN app on my phone for years. I have never had an "alert" from the home screen. I get banner alerts on the lock screen, but never the little red dot (see pic).
The app next to it, is my security camera saying there was motion detected. I open it, find the alert, and it clears. I cannot get rid of this stupid red dot off the TSN one. There are no "alerts" within the app I need to view to clear it off. I've gone into pages within that app I've never seen. Nothing!

Anyone have this and know what to do to clear it?? It's not a big deal, all things considered, but it's a bit batty.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I’ve never seen that, but I always have alerts turned off on every app except Mail, etc.

In Settings->Notifications->TSN->Badges

That would turn the badges off, you can also not allow notifications.

If you have a badge you should be able to see something in the notifications center, or opening the app. If you click on the notice in the notifications center.

In the TSN app under settings, it shows that there are notifications for breaking news and live events. I’m not sure where those show up.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ya, I went in there too. I poked around looking for things I didn't initially set up, nothing. I don't mind the "badges". It's the stupid red dot I have never seen, and can't clear.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

could it want an update perhaps?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I got excited when I read this... had to be it. But, I just checked and it doesn’t appear to need one.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd reinstall the app.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Ya, I went in there too. I poked around looking for things I didn't initially set up, nothing. I don't mind the "badges". It's the stupid red dot I have never seen, and can't clear.


The red dot is called a badge.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> The red dot is called a badge.


That’s good to know. I guess I was confusing “badges” with “banners”. I like the banners. 
If I turn off “Badges” in the app, the alert goes. Not sure how/why it all of a sudden started appearing, but it’s gone. Still don’t fully understand it’s function though. If an app has an alert, a “badge”, then go into the app, view it, and it clears. This never did. Either way, it’s gone, and thank you!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I do know that the TSN app was recently given a major overhaul, so I would also be inclined to believe it's that


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to , but it took bunch of memory & it's simple enough to go to TSN's site on my browser.


----------

